# No tip DD customers



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

How do I know if they tipped?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

You can tell by the offer amount. A $3 offer equals no tip.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

💸


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> You can tell by the offer amount. A $3 offer equals no tip.


how do I know if it's a high offer and doordash raise the rate with no tip,


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> how do I know if it's a high offer and doordash raise the rate with no tip,


You don't.
But the $3 will only be more if the distance is far, so if the miles are way up, that is an indicator. Nothing set in stone.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Rickos69 said:


> You don't.
> But the $3 will only be more if the distance is far, so if the miles are way up, that is an indicator. Nothing set in stone.


if doordash pays me $18 for delivery how do I know if I got tipped


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> if doordash pays me $18 for delivery how do I know if I got tipped


As soon as you swipe to Complete the Delivery, it pops a screen that has the breakdown. After looking at it hit Got It.
I think it goes away after a little bit whether you hit Got it or not.
If you miss the screen, then you will have to wait till your dash is over and go to the earnings.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm not sure it matters much. If the offer is high enough to be worthwhile, then take it. I think usually if it's worth doing, it likely has a tip attached


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If it smells like poop....what are the chances that it IS poop?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ParkingPermit said:


> if doordash pays me $18 for delivery how do I know if I got tipped


It tells you the breakdown after you complete the delivery.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> how do I know if it's a high offer and doordash raise the rate with no tip,


The real question to ask yourself is am I being paid a fair amount for the time and mileage I am investing in this order? Whether the money is coming from the customer or DoorDash is the least important part.


----------



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

$3 order = no tip


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You're shooting yourself in the foot if you're accepting far away deliveries with low pay rate. Run away from orders less than $7 shorties. Run as fast as you can!


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I only start with orders over $8.50 in my area. Nothing below $8.50 will ever pay more. I also go by how much they've ordered and you can see that by opening the widget on an Android phone. I also look at where the order is going. If it's a lot of food going to an office building, it's an instant accept. Those orders have paid me anywhere from $22-77.

I've also done this long enough to have regulars, people that I've delivered to at least 5 times and some as much as 15 times. I know how much they tip and those are an instant accept.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> I only start with orders over $8.50 in my area. Nothing below $8.50 will ever pay more. I also go by how much they've ordered and you can see that by opening the widget on an Android phone. I also look at where the order is going. If it's a lot of food going to an office building, it's an instant accept. Those orders have paid me anywhere from $22-77.
> 
> I've also done this long enough to have regulars, people that I've delivered to at least 5 times and some as much as 15 times. I know how much they tip and those are an instant accept.


How do you know your regulars before accepting?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> How do you know your regulars before accepting?


The widget on the android app tells you the address.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> The real question to ask yourself is am I being paid a fair amount for the time and mileage I am investing in this order? Whether the money is coming from the customer or DoorDash is the least important part.


Not really.

Sometimes the base rate is jacked up to eight or ten dollars, so it looks like a tip is included.

I care where the money comes from.

Seems that no tip offers are more likely to result in bad ratings or claims of food not delivered.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Not really.
> 
> Sometimes the base rate is jacked up to eight or ten dollars, so it looks like a tip is included.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. Especially late at night, I’ve seen it where fares can range from $8-$10 for maybe 3 miles, likely due to lack of drivers and/or lower tips, where the fares somehow is generated higher based off algorithm detection.


----------

